# Updating Resume for Career Change



## lmathews (Jan 10, 2010)

I just received my CPC Certification and need to update my resume.  Since this is a career change, how do I update my resume to reflect this.  Having worked in one type of industry for over 20 years, I'm not sure where to start or how to reflect the career change.  I'm in the process of locating an externship for experience and would like to put my best foot forward.

There are aspects of my character and experience that carry over, so I will definately start with those, it's the rest of the resume that I need some assistance with.

How do I accomplish this?

Thank you


----------



## Mjones7 (Jan 11, 2010)

I would not "change" my resume perse but, I would attach a coverletter advising I am a newly certified professonal coder and am seeking a change and therefor looking for a progressive practice/organization in which my skill set coupled with my positive attitude can be of mutual benefit.  Speaking as one who interviews billing/coders, I so not exclude new coders or inexperienced individuals.  Often times someone new to the field  brings a freshness the staff needs.  The fact that you have earned your CPC qualifies you for a chance, a new begining be confident and get the job.  BEST WISHES!!


----------



## lmathews (Jan 12, 2010)

Machell, thank you for your help.  I will make the updates to the section for education and my objective statement.  Also, the suggestion for the cover letter is a great idea.  I always sent coverletters addressing the skills I would bring to prospective employers, this will help me bridge the transition.

Thanks again for your help.


----------

